# Why do we do it guys?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok, the wife came home last week raving about some necklace she saw at the jewelry store last week. Went on and on about it. Described it in great detail. So, I asked why she didn't get it. She says " Oh maybe later, I needed some other things" And just drops it. Today I get a nice commission and the bill collectors screwed up and left me some money. So I go down to that store and try to find what she was looking at. I think I find it and it's not heart attack expensive so I buy it and bring it home. Mind you....It's not her Birthday, Christmas, Anniversary, Mothers Day, or anything else. Just thought I would get it for her out of the goodness of my heart and to prove I was listening for once. I give her the box.....she opens the box...looks at it...looks at me and asks " What did I do! " She immediately thinks I have done something wrong and that's why I bought it for her. Why do I do it! LOL. Going to go to garage, drink beer, and sharpen something.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Men just can't win. Our life is a perpetual Catch-22. LOL


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

hahaha my girl is the same way. just make a joke of it if she says "what did you do?!" I always say something smart ass like I went to the strip club and spent the rest of my paycheck there...what are we having for dinner...ur buying right?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ha! I feel yer pain! I quit buying her things because she always wondered what it was atonement for.....and then when i quit she was asking me who i was spending my money on now since it wasn't her anymore!!

I told her i was giving it to her mother. I thought she was her pimp. 

Good thing my friends couch is comfy. Think i'll be here for a while......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep. Damned if you do and damned if you don't. God made woman, then made Jack Daniels to help man cope.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've done does nice things for my wife since we got hitched over 46 years ago. 
Because I do things all the time, she has never accused me of any wrong doing.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

s'alright; once she figures out it wasn't a guilty conscience, you get Extra Credit.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You da man....she'll figure it out


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to put flowers on the passenger seat when we were out shopping. She'd be in shopping and when she came out the flowers would be on the seat. Till she dumped me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the best advice I can give you on this is why do you need to be told. Just always do random acts and keep them thinking.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

When a guy doesn't get to something it's because we're "lazy". When a woman doesn't get to something it's because they're "overwhelmed". The want to be equal but don't want there to be equal definitions of the things we do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> When a guy doesn't get to something it's because we're "lazy". When a woman doesn't get to something it's because they're "overwhelmed". The want to be equal but don't want there to be equal definitions of the things we do.


On rainy, cold winter Sunday afternoons, sometimes it OK to be overwhelmingly lazy...As long their is some cold beer, wings and football.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Women.... You just can't win


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jak better stay silent on this subject..... The man thought he could buy two firearms without taking me along. I should disown him. Anyone want him, firearms not included? I swear he's a gem....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A happy marriage is best, staying single can be a little lonely at times, but since I'm a little long in the tooth for starting a family I'm staying single and have been the last 10 years.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Ok, the wife came home last week raving about some necklace she saw at the jewelry store last week. Went on and on about it. Described it in great detail. So, I asked why she didn't get it. She says " Oh maybe later, I needed some other things" And just drops it. Today I get a nice commission and the bill collectors screwed up and left me some money. So I go down to that store and try to find what she was looking at. I think I find it and it's not heart attack expensive so I buy it and bring it home. Mind you....It's not her Birthday, Christmas, Anniversary, Mothers Day, or anything else. Just thought I would get it for her out of the goodness of my heart and to prove I was listening for once. I give her the box.....she opens the box...looks at it...looks at me and asks " What did I do! " She immediately thinks I have done something wrong and that's why I bought it for her. Why do I do it! LOL. Going to go to garage, drink beer, and sharpen something.


So.....What did you do?
Just kidding, I figure whenever we go out and buy that shinny new whatever that strikes our fancy, whether we need it or not, sometimes women want their things too, no harm no foul, glad you bought it for her, it's why we work so we can get what we want. you did good.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep. Married 21 years so I guess I will keep her until she throws me out. She was raised up poor so I like getting her things and it is why I work so hard and don't kill my owner Moonshine. ( A daily thought sometimes. ) So, I get her gifts from time to time. She relieved me of having to get flowers. She says why spend the money on something that dies in a week. Most women love flowers. Go figure. LOL Just amazed at how a woman thinks sometimes. After 21 years she will jump up and say something that makes me look at her and think to myself " Where in the Sam hell did that come from? "


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> On rainy, cold winter Sunday afternoons, sometimes it OK to be overwhelmingly lazy...As long their is some cold beer, wings and football.


You my friend, just described my perfect Sunday afternoon.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> On rainy, cold winter Sunday afternoons, sometimes it OK to be overwhelmingly lazy...As long their is some cold beer, wings and football.


Well, . . . I somewhat agree, . . . but it's hot coffee, . . . apple pie (or cherry, or berry, or lemon, or coconut creme, and did I mention apple???), . . . but that's where it kinda ends.

There are only two opportunities for Green Bay to Whack Minnesota, . . . same for Pittsburgh whacking Cleveland or Pittsburgh whacking Cincinnatti. Those are the 6 games I can get excited about, . . . rest are just nap time, . . . and somebody invariably drinks my coffee and eats my pie while I'm napping.

But back to the original idea: just get it, . . . put it in a drawer where it might be found, . . . not necessarily needing it to be found, . . . but when she finds it (or an appropriate day comes for giving), . . . you be de good guy, . . . every time.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Women.... You just can't win


I think the saying you're looking for is "Women, can't live with 'em. Can't kill 'em".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, the reason I do it, quite simply is to get laid. I've been married 30 years. She knows how much she means to me and she knows how I feel. She can see right through me so I don't BS her any more. I bring her flowers, she sighs and says.........Come on, let's go.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ugh that must be nice. I would get "is that all I am to you"


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I think the saying you're looking for is "Women, can't live with 'em. Can't kill 'em".


It sounds like men would love a world where they could only engage in sword fighting.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Women.... You just can't win


Women. you can't live with 'em. Pass the ketchup.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

shoot2live said:


> It sounds like men would love a world where they could only engage in sword fighting.


No. We love women. Just wish they came with a mute button.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

That's what gags are for...duh...lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just lower your expectations. Problem solved.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> No. We love women. Just wish they came with a mute button.


agreed


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I've done nice things for my wife since we got hitched over 46 years ago.
> Because I do things all the time, she has never accused me of any wrong doing.


Good cover.
:razz:


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I just ordered the wife some new pearl earrings after one of hers disintegrated, Why do we do It???? Well I have my eye on a new Springfield Range Officer-so what can she say???


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pussy whipped
That's why


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cause it aint gonna suck itself!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You're bad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some of us do it because she loves us and we love her. It doesn't seem to be very widespread here but I wonder how much of that is just macho-egoism.

When my wife tells me she likes something I always consider getting it. when she wants a day out, away from home with just the two of us then it usually happens within a day or two. She is important to my happy life as I am to hers.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> Pussy whipped
> That's why


Don't let the cat beat you like that.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> Cause it aint gonna suck itself!


:rofl3:

Tater salad.


----------

